
Kalimba - Embedly Colored Glasses for Hacker News - doki_pen
http://hn.embed.ly/
======
jeff18
On Mac OS X, spacebar means "page down" in web browsers. I was pretty
surprised when I couldn't use it on this site.

~~~
doki_pen
That's a bug. I will fix.

UPDATE: fixed

------
puls
Wow. The stuff that Embedly is doing is all kinds of awesome. I just wish
Twitter would buy them so I didn't have to resort to manual hacks to actually
use them.

------
mikeklaas
Ironically, the one entry it completely fails at is this one.

------
tvon
Very nice. My only feature suggestion would be a way to hide articles,
something I wish HN itself could do but perhaps more important when articles
take up more vertical space.

------
gbelote
This is gorgeous, nicely done. I find myself wanting a better way of going to
the next story, because some articles are very long. Maybe you could add
controls? For example, keyboard shortcuts or a floating "next" button
(anchored with fixed position CSS).

~~~
doki_pen
Great idea. I was also thinking of a way to collapse articles, but I think I
like your idea better! I'll work on it.

UPDATE: try j and k

------
doki_pen
I just added two more hotkeys. Here's what we have:

    
    
      j or right-arrow - down
      k or left-arrow - up
      c - toggle top comment
      d - toggle article content
      enter - follow article link
      shift+enter - open article link in new tab
    

Enjoy!

~~~
swah
The hotkeys aren't working for me, and I get two errors on Chrome 10:

\- Unsafe JavaScript attempt to access frame with URL <http://hn.embed.ly/>
from frame with URL <http://www.youtube.com/embed/yoqsZvSQSTs>. Domains,
protocols and ports must match.

\- hn.embed.ly:3Uncaught TypeError: Object #<an Object> has no method
'shareaholic_publishers'

~~~
doki_pen
Try now.

~~~
swah
Hotkeys working, thanks!

------
cgshaw
VERY NICE!

Any way to make it wider or is it optimized for mobile viewing?

Voting maybe?

Regardless, cool way to look at the top links / questions.

~~~
doki_pen
I'll be glad to add features if it gains any traction. The only reason I kept
it thin was to prevent having to read long lines of text. I hate that. Maybe I
can split it into columns or something.

~~~
vizvizviz
I agree with you on this - long lines of text are hard to read and break the
reader's concentration. Narrow is good for reading. Maybe you could have
another column where people could choose the content that they wanted to see?
ie, the "Comments" or "Ask" pages?

------
l3amm
I really like the clean design, but part of what i love about HN is the fact
that you can quickly scan 20+articles just by reading single sentences of
text. I would like this format better if it had some type of flipbook
functionality mapped to the left and right arrow keys, so I can quickly run
through more content.

~~~
doki_pen
Try j and k. If you insist on arrows I can do it, it's just that they already
do something(scroll if you have a really thin browser window).

------
Vulture
Could not figure what this site is about in 30 seconds, lost interest

~~~
jarin
This is what I see in Chrome 8 on a Mac:

<http://cl.ly/0U3d2B0E3y431s1C270X>

~~~
doki_pen
Strange. I can't reproduce. It should look like this:

<http://www.webpagescreenshot.info/img/2476-129201145015AM>

I'll see if any mac friends can reproduce. It may have been a temporary outage
or something.

UPDATE: I think my parser was breaking on something. I've added begin;rescue
to tighten things up.

------
NicuCalcea
I hear about embedly more and more. Good job, guys!

------
malnourish
This is great, could see it be a good alternative if on another person's touch
device.

At first I thought, "Why would I want to bother with this?" but a few minutes
later I realized I was ten articles down having read more than usual for one
visit.

------
cfontes
Looks nice...

But I prefer the actual text based one, more info per pixel.

But keep it up.

------
Evet
Then, what is Tokyo Cabinet?

------
tboetig
Nice job. Looks awesome

